# Uber Incident Response Team



## UberPartner3601 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi I am new to the forums, I came here looking for some answers in regards to "Uber Incident Response Team" Has anyone here ever had there account placed on hold? My account has been on hold for two days now with no feedback at all as to why my account is in the status it's in. UBER is my only form of income and is how I provide for my family. 

Does anyone here know how long it takes for Ubers Incident Response Team to respond? I received a message saying that a rider had reported an incident to them and they need to look into it further. My thing is they could show some courtesy to the partner and let us know how to plan accordingly or give a understanding of how long this looking into an incident is going to take. It's a new work week and my account is froze bills piling up school starts back soon and I cannot take care of anything that I need to support my household. 

Has anyone dealt with Ubers "Incident Response Team" before does anyone know how long they take to give some feedback. Any help is appreciated. 

Thank you
UberPartner3601


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

UberPartner3601 said:


> Hi I am new to the forums, I came here looking for some answers in regards to "Uber Incident Response Team" Has anyone here ever had there account placed on hold? My account has been on hold for two days now with no feedback at all as to why my account is in the status it's in. UBER is my only form of income and is how I provide for my family.
> 
> Does anyone here know how long it takes for Ubers Incident Response Team to respond? I received a message saying that a rider had reported an incident to them and they need to look into it further. My thing is they could show some courtesy to the partner and let us know how to plan accordingly or give a understanding of how long this looking into an incident is going to take. It's a new work week and my account is froze bills piling up school starts back soon and I cannot take care of anything that I need to support my household.
> 
> ...


Can you post the email uber sent you saying your account is not hold?


----------



## UberPartner3601 (Jul 24, 2017)

Here is the message I was sent. 

UberPartner3601


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

UberPartner3601 said:


> Here is the message I was sent.
> 
> UberPartner3601


Do you have any idea what the alleged incident was?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

My guess is someone reported you for DUI.


----------



## UberPartner3601 (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes I do but it was nothing enough to place my account on hold there was no physical altercation it had nothing to do with my passengers it was a pedestrian that walked out in front of my vehicle and I had to mash on the brakes then as I was pulling off he punched the passenger side door. I put the car in park exited the vehicle cursed the individual and went to look if there was damage to my vehicle then got back in my vehicle and left.



PrestonT said:


> My guess is someone reported you for DUI.


I don't drink I have Crohns disease my vehicle is always clean and carries no unwanted smells


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

UberPartner3601 said:


> Yes I do but it was nothing enough to place my account on hold there was no physical altercation it had nothing to do with my passengers it was a pedestrian that walked out in front of my vehicle and I had to mash on the brakes then as I was pulling off he punched the passenger side door. I put the car in park exited the vehicle cursed the individual and went to look if there was damage to my vehicle then got back in my vehicle and left.
> 
> I don't drink I have Crohns disease my vehicle is always clean and carries no unwanted smells


Ahhh, then forget about my guess. Sounds like they reported you for unsafe driving and road rage.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberPartner3601 said:


> Hi I am new to the forums, I came here looking for some answers in regards to "Uber Incident Response Team" Has anyone here ever had there account placed on hold? My account has been on hold for two days now with no feedback at all as to why my account is in the status it's in. UBER is my only form of income and is how I provide for my family.
> 
> Does anyone here know how long it takes for Ubers Incident Response Team to respond? I received a message saying that a rider had reported an incident to them and they need to look into it further. My thing is they could show some courtesy to the partner and let us know how to plan accordingly or give a understanding of how long this looking into an incident is going to take. It's a new work week and my account is froze bills piling up school starts back soon and I cannot take care of anything that I need to support my household.
> 
> ...


Because of stories like yours i signed up for Lyft.
Then i signed up for Pizza Hut.

Now i find Pizza Hut delivery is more profitable and enjoyable than Uber !

Cant trust uber.
Diversify.
Dont pur all your eggs in one basket.

I have pretty much DEACTIVATED UBER now.

I will drive just enough Uber to get my new car Uber discount when i trade my car in on a new one.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

UberPartner3601 said:


> Yes I do but it was nothing enough to place my account on hold there was no physical altercation it had nothing to do with my passengers it was a pedestrian that walked out in front of my vehicle and I had to mash on the brakes then as I was pulling off he punched the passenger side door. I put the car in park exited the vehicle cursed the individual and went to look if there was damage to my vehicle then got back in my vehicle and left.
> 
> I don't drink I have Crohns disease my vehicle is always clean and carries no unwanted smells


That may get you permanently deactivated.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Sounds like they iced you...

If you're lucky they just have you on cool down timeout...

Prolly a three day timeout...

Good luck and remember...

Slow down...and peace out...

Rakos


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Did you try to impress any girls ? Did you hit something?

One of my passenger lied saying I was in an accident. I was locked out of the app . The app would say "your account needs attention." I logged into the website and it said pending as well. But they sent me an email with "a message from Uber" on subject line. I contacted them from the same email. They sent me a incident report form. I took pictures of my car and signed the form. They unlocked my account in an hour.

Just open the email with the notification. And send them the reply on the same email with your message above the line, your messages will go directly to the incident response team. They should reply promptly.


----------



## JosueM7 (May 22, 2019)

unPat said:


> View attachment 142311
> View attachment 142310
> Did you try to impress any girls ? Did you hit something?
> 
> ...


I'm having a similar difficulty. I got reported because someone thought I was driving under the influence. That is a false statement. I wasn't driving under the influence of anything. I was having a little nervous breakdown due to complications with my family and I needed to deep breath and exhale just to calm myself. All of this was just a misunderstanding. That was more than a week ago. I wasn't sure how to handle this situation. The message I got was that they were investigating the report. So I waited, for days and no response. Yesterday I got tired of waiting and decided to call them again (I called them several times regarding my account on hold). The lady who attended me said that I was supposed to answer them with my side of the story.... I thought I did. apparently not. So earlier today I tried calling them back and they said I should text them through the app under "support messages" where it says "Your conversation with Uber" So I did. I'm really hoping I am doing this right. From what I'm seeing on your screenshot is that you answered through the email on your phone.

Oh, and once I texted them through the app telling how everything happened they answered and said they were gonna update my report and that someone was gonna reach to me soon.

So right now I'm currently waiting again. Do you know what's the average time they usually answer and resolve these kinds of situations?


----------



## UberNonsense (Jun 8, 2019)

You might want to start a new post. This one is 2 years old.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

JosueM7 said:


> I'm having a similar difficulty. I got reported because someone thought I was driving under the influence. That is a false statement. I wasn't driving under the influence of anything. I was having a little nervous breakdown due to complications with my family and I needed to deep breath and exhale just to calm myself. All of this was just a misunderstanding. That was more than a week ago. I wasn't sure how to handle this situation. The message I got was that they were investigating the report. So I waited, for days and no response. Yesterday I got tired of waiting and decided to call them again (I called them several times regarding my account on hold). The lady who attended me said that I was supposed to answer them with my side of the story.... I thought I did. apparently not. So earlier today I tried calling them back and they said I should text them through the app under "support messages" where it says "Your conversation with Uber" So I did. I'm really hoping I am doing this right. From what I'm seeing on your screenshot is that you answered through the email on your phone.
> 
> Oh, and once I texted them through the app telling how everything happened they answered and said they were gonna update my report and that someone was gonna reach to me soon.
> 
> So right now I'm currently waiting again. Do you know what's the average time they usually answer and resolve these kinds of situations?


Your case, Write to Uber to consider (if there was any same report?) and ratings you were given by two riders just before and just after of that particular incident trip. Tell them not just investigate base on only one rider's story and ask them to contact two riders of before and of after that trip, and use them as your witnesses. 
Hope it could help something.


----------

